# Hot or Not... Alexandra Billings



## Karren (Oct 22, 2007)

Transgendered Actress and Singer.... Read her bio.... very interesting person and quite the looker.....

ALEXANDRA BILLINGS Consummate Actress and Cabaret Singer


----------



## luxotika (Oct 22, 2007)

I'd say hot!


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 22, 2007)

she got some strong face strong voice

i like it


----------

